# Opener



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

It's awesome to see the wood ducks haven't left. I've seen more woodies now flying to roost than before the youth season. The prettiest of all ducks in the mix. 
Good luck to all!
With all this warm weather, it might be the best that it'll get. Hope not though.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Made it out for the PA opener Saturday. Saw a ton of woodies and had a good day all around.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

It's going to be a blast!


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice woodies dog


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice woodies. I have been hearing a seeing quite a few, hopefully they will still be here next week


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice shooting! cant wait for south zone to open up.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't think you have anything to worry about. We shoot wood ducks into December. They don't leave until they're frozen out.


----------

